# Audio Writer Filter



## Igor Bochkariov (Nov 18, 2019)

Igor Bochkariov submitted a new resource:

Audio Writer Filter - An audio writer filter for OBS Studio



> *Use cases*
> 
> You stream something with Noise gate and Compressor filters but you want to keep the original audio for postproduction with better quality tools
> *Usage*
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## layarion (Aug 25, 2020)

Does this happen to catch the audio before OBS runs it through it's own 320bit compression process? Wondering if the WAV file this outputs is getting it's material from an already compressed source and thus less quality than i'm hoping for.


----------



## Igor Bochkariov (Oct 5, 2020)

layarion said:


> Does this happen to catch the audio before OBS runs it through it's own 320bit compression process? Wondering if the WAV file this outputs is getting it's material from an already compressed source and thus less quality than i'm hoping for.



I captures audio exactly how it is in the filter chain, before output compression.


----------



## MikeT. (Oct 16, 2020)

This plugin is crashing OBS (version 26.0.2).


----------



## NotStreamingGameplay (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi. Thank you very much for writing this pluging. Unfortunately I encounter the following problem: 

AAC Core is installed (I check the log as you adviced)
Plugin is installed
I put the filter as first element in filter chain of my mic
Start a recording..... stop the recording
got a video with sound
0 bytes stored in the writen audio file
file name is e.g audio-writer-filter [unknown] 2020-12-16 13-43-31.aac
aparently, %SRC was not set correctly (no, my mic's name is not 'unkwown')
Does anyone know what is going on ans how to fix? 

I'm on OBS 26.1, Win10-64; log attached...


----------



## sgaechter (Feb 13, 2022)

Hello Igor. You coded a nice Plugin. I have a Usecase where I plan to use your Plugin. Therefore I'd like to record the Audio only when I use "Record Audio" and not on "Start Livestream". I would highly appreciate a option in the plugin to choose on witch case the Recording is started. Best regards Sven


----------

